
Closed Source Code Allowed to Determine Guilt - AdmiralAsshat
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2015/10/secret-source-code-pronounces-you-guilty-as-charged/
======
tantalic
Anyone accused of a crime has a fundamental right to confront the witnesses
against. Even if the witness is a computer algorithm. In the United States
this right should be protected by the Bill of Roghts. Protecting the financial
feasibility of a company is no excuse to erode a fundamental right.

